# What The Heck Happened?



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2017)

"And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun"

Thirty six years, brothers and sisters.

One day I looked in the mirror and I was old.

I don't recall asking for that.

I guess it beats the alternative, though, eh?


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 24, 2017)

something i picked up from Steven Hayes....
_"death (and old age) is given to us as a gift, to remind us why we are here as a human beings, rather than a tea pot._


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> something i picked up from Steven Hayes....
> _"death (and old age) is given to us as a gift, to remind us why we are here as a human beings, rather than a tea pot._



With all respect to Steven Hayes, teapots don't have knees that hurt when they get up in the morning.


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

36..

Bah... pup


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> 36..
> 
> Bah... pup



Thirty six since I was serving when these photos were taken.  I'll be 56 years old in July.


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

Oh.

My bad bro!


----------



## Headhunter (May 24, 2017)

Father times the only one who can take down every martial artist on the planet


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 24, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> With all respect to Steven Hayes, teapots don't have knees that hurt when they get up in the morning.


yeah i know the drill.  why is it that years ago i would go to bed sore from a good work out and wake up refreshed , and now i wake up sore from sleeping?    
time is evil....that is my current opinion.   i look at current pictures of movie actresses i use to find attractive and think to myself time is evil.....


----------



## Buka (May 24, 2017)

Seems like yesterday.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 24, 2017)

Buka said:


> Seems like yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 20762


Are you the kid on the right?


----------



## Buka (May 24, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Are you the kid on the right?



I'm the chump in the middle.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2017)

Buka said:


> I'm the chump in the middle.



Smile, why doncha?


----------



## Buka (May 24, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Smile, why doncha?



Sure....



 
Ah, the joys of being a white belt....and messing your pants and not having to do pushups.


----------



## Tames D (May 25, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Father times the only one who can take down every martial artist on the planet


Tell that to Guro Dan...


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (May 25, 2017)

22 years ago testing for my il Dan at KKW.  I'm the skinny white dude with hair (no longer skinny and no longer have hair!).

Cannot believe it, truly seems like it could have been last week.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 25, 2017)

Time does, as The Boss says, slip away. Seems just last year I was in college and started back to my training after a few months' distraction. Now the guys I trained with have quit or turned into middle-aged (or older) men and women, or a few have shuffled off this mortal coil.


----------



## Buka (May 25, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Time does, as The Boss says, slip away. Seems just last year I was in college and started back to my training after a few months' distraction. Now the guys I trained with have quit or turned into middle-aged (or older) men and women, or a few have shuffled off this mortal coil.



Isn't it odd how the guys we used to train all got old, and we didn't? Kinda cool.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2017)

Buka said:


> Isn't it odd how the guys we used to train all got old, and we didn't? Kinda cool.



Exactly Buka!


----------



## JR 137 (May 26, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Father times the only one who can take down every martial artist on the planet



Except Chuck Norris.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 26, 2017)

Buka said:


> Isn't it odd how the guys we used to train all got old, and we didn't? Kinda cool.


Absolutely. My brother even has "old man neck". Me? I'm entirely unchanged.


----------



## Flatfish (May 26, 2017)

I'm not getting older, I'm leveling up.....


----------



## JP3 (May 27, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> With all respect to Steven Hayes, teapots don't have knees that hurt when they get up in the morning.


True that.

Or, necks that pop and creak, backs that impinge, and ankles that lock-up at inopportune times.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 8, 2017)

I saw a sign once that said, 

"Do not regret growing old, it is a privilege denied to many."


----------



## Buka (Jun 8, 2017)

Langenschwert said:


> I saw a sign once that said,
> 
> "Do not regret growing old, it is a privilege denied to many."



I saw that sign, too. But didn't have my glasses. Thought it said _"We regret you old f's are denied the privilege of having too many drinks here."_

So I left, thinking, _"huh, tough crowd"._


----------

